# Mummy costume ideas needed



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Looking for ideas for a mummy costume. Have a few of my own but wanted to see what others may have done.

Thanks.


----------



## portia319 (Aug 31, 2009)

My hubby was a mummy last year. He wore long johns for pants and then a white tshirt on top. We went to the fabric store and bought muslin and cheese cloth. Cut it in strip and dyed it in tea to give it a more aged look. Then we wrapped and wrapped. Did alot of hidden pinning. I then took face make up (dark browns and dark greens) and brushed certain areas to make it look "old" and then lastly we took moss (which we originally bought for the tombstones we made) and glued it onto the costume. He won best costume.  He also painted his nails black and then wiped it off right away and he put some dark make up around his eyes.

Here are some pics: 

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/__bNx-w39RHU/Su3pgqE9-2I/AAAAAAAAAds/voxlsgcYZ1w/s1600-h/DSC01607.jpg

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=10692935&l=7308cdc95f&id=508765494


----------



## ElPitchfork (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks. Exactly what I had in mind. Good costume.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

I did pretty much the same as Portia, except I took a pair of painter pants and turtleneck shirt, cut them up the seams and sewed (you can also hot glue or fabric glue) the strips of tea-stained gauze fabric onto the clothes. Then I sewed up the seams and attached some loose pieces to hang down. That way I didn't have to wrap and pin all those strips. I also took an old pair of shoes and covered them with the strips. I've attached a pic without the headpiece. My scanner's not working or I'd have another pic of both me and my husband in full costume.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Skulkin said:


> I did pretty much the same as Portia, except I took a pair of painter pants and turtleneck shirt, cut them up the seams and sewed (you can also hot glue or fabric glue) the strips of tea-stained gauze fabric onto the clothes. Then I sewed up the seams and attached some loose pieces to hang down. That way I didn't have to wrap and pin all those strips. I also took an old pair of shoes and covered them with the strips. I've attached a pic without the headpiece. My scanner's not working or I'd have another pic of both me and my husband in full costume.


*That came out Fabulous!!! Great job*


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

You can also use cheap white sheets. Tea stain them and rip them up.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I purchased one of those zip up thin white paint suits. Then I used cheesecloth like above and sewed it on the suit. I found it very easy to get in and out of.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

13mummy said:


> I purchased one of those zip up thin white paint suits. Then I used cheesecloth like above and sewed it on the suit. I found it very easy to get in and out of.



*Pant suit!!! what a great idea!!! I would have never thought of that but that would make it easier to get in and out of You also looked great in that costume*


----------

